# Anyone riding Gran Fondo this Sunday?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Any strategies for doing well? This is my 2nd year, last year I trained for six weeks, this year I never stopped training from last year. Who is doing this race, and how are you approaching it?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am doing it. My second year too. Last year I trained hard for Hell of Hunterdon and just let this come easily. I started with a couple of friends but we soon got separated. Soft pedaled until Bear then really drove it home with only 2 short stops. 

Did ok. Been on a 10 week training regimen that ended lasr week. Mixed in a solo century along much of the NJ Fondo route a couple weeks ago. Put in a nice hilly 50 miler this week with friends. Planned on a couple rides this week then crashed Monday. Took an easy spin this morning just to get my nerves and feel back. 

Will likely do either light rides or non bike exercises next two days. Yoga Saturday. 

As for the race. Hope to settle into a group at a comfortable speed. Never did that last year. Not kill it until Bear but not softpedal either. When the incline turns up, hopefully I can turn it up. 

Oh. And hopefully stay dry.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had to cancel because of a hamstring problem. SUCKS but I will do it next year


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Since you've popped your cherry, you already know what to expect with Bear Mtn. I always find that it's the rolling terrain, after the midway point, that thins out most of the riders--especially the newcomers.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

lactic acidosis said:


> Since you've popped your cherry, you already know what to expect with Bear Mtn. I always find that it's the rolling terrain, after the midway point, that thins out most of the riders--especially the newcomers.


That's what happened to me last year. I trained insufficiently and lost it at Overlook Drive. Rode back at greatly reduced pace from there.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Trek_5200 said:


> That's what happened to me last year. I trained insufficiently and lost it at Overlook Drive. Rode back at greatly reduced pace from there.


I saw a lot more people crack on the hill after Bear than on Bear.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

any of you going with a different cassette for this? 12-29 or 12-27? I don't worry too much about a short steep hill but the longer climbs have me staring at my HRM and sometimes wish I had more gears


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> any of you going with a different cassette for this? 12-29 or 12-27? I don't worry too much about a short steep hill but the longer climbs have me staring at my HRM and sometimes wish I had more gears


My regular is an 11-28 (pretty sure). I never change it, so it really has been a few years since I thought of it. Using it with a compact it helps for Bear and other long climbs. Same bike I used last year and the past two NJ Fondos, which IMO are harder for climbing.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

lactic acidosis said:


> Since you've popped your cherry, you already know what to expect with Bear Mtn. I always find that it's the rolling terrain, after the midway point, that thins out most of the riders--especially the newcomers.


Yep, that's exactly how it played out. For the riders that made it up Bear in good time, a number of them started falling behind once the turn to Mott's farm was made, but it felt like there were more strong riders this year. Perhaps many stayed home last year due to the rain, but at the pace I was riding, there were less people falling behind than in say a slightly slower group.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Great event. Bear Mountain very cool. Definitely was harder after Bear Mountain.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rob T said:


> Great event. Bear Mountain very cool. Definitely was harder after Bear Mountain.


It always is...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellent ride today. Great conditions.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats to all you Gran Fondo NY riders. I was with you for a while on my Sunday ride (mainly through Haverstraw, and again up Gate Hill road and around to Call Hollow), but I'm not in shape to do that ride. Plus, I'd have a hard time paying $200 to ride roads that I ride all of the time on my own. But mostly, I'd never finish that ride with my current fitness and weight, so hats off.

(Man, there were a lot of squirelly riders in Haverstraw. I swear that by the end they probably rode an extra 5 mi with all of the weaving around.)




------------------


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

D&MsDad said:


> Congrats to all you Gran Fondo NY riders. I was with you for a while on my Sunday ride (mainly through Haverstraw, and again up Gate Hill road and around to Call Hollow), but I'm not in shape to do that ride. Plus, I'd have a hard time paying $200 to ride roads that I ride all of the time on my own. But mostly, I'd never finish that ride with my current fitness and weight, so hats off.
> 
> (Man, there were a lot of squirelly riders in Haverstraw. I swear that by the end they probably rode an extra 5 mi with all of the weaving around.)
> 
> ...


The ride is expensive but in all fairness they do a great job on road control (other than the one officer who sent us left instead of straight). Also the jersey is a really nice jersey. I do not need more jerseys but the GFNY ones are my favorites for fit. 

Sign up for next years today. Get the discount and set a goal. I cannot stay in shape without concrete goals. I enjoy food and drink too much otherwise.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

D&MsDad said:


> Congrats to all you Gran Fondo NY riders. I was with you for a while on my Sunday ride (mainly through Haverstraw, and again up Gate Hill road and around to Call Hollow), but I'm not in shape to do that ride. Plus, I'd have a hard time paying $200 to ride roads that I ride all of the time on my own. But mostly, I'd never finish that ride with my current fitness and weight, so hats off.
> 
> (Man, there were a lot of squirelly riders in Haverstraw. I swear that by the end they probably rode an extra 5 mi with all of the weaving around.)
> 
> ...


The $200 may seem steep, but you get great support, the roads are closed to traffic and when you subtract the price of the jersey and freebies, it seems quite reasonable.
not sure if I'll do this event next year but I strongly reccomend the event to anyone looking to do a timed century with climbs, provided they train.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

What a great day! Almost perfect weather. Thanks for the info about the rollers after bear mt. Think you got it wrong though. 3 Rollers after bear then a couple of walls. Aid station at mile 68 was really welcomed and the mostly flat ground until mile 84. I agree about lots of squirelly riders. Never did an event with this many riders. Was interesting. Loved the blocked off intersections. 4 out of 5 of us finished and we mostly stayed together. Again thanks for the tips those were really helpful.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

D&MsDad said:


> Plus, I'd have a hard time paying $200 to ride roads that I ride all of the time on my own.


This. I imagine I'll never do GFNY unless I'm either part of a group or they cut the price in half. The following link says entry fees for major GFs are typically $50.

Gran Fondo

I did spring for Discover Hudson Valley ($65) and will do 5BBT ($90?) next year for the novelty.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

is under 7 hours good to finish?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

inspectormorse said:


> is under 7 hours good to finish?


It's very respectable. Of course this is all relative. Half the entrants didn't show up or finish. With this many hills I would think 7 hours is a good showing. The important thing is are you happy with the result?


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

did they break down the number of people that started and didn't finish? I see that 4000 registered, but results show denominator being at 2000 plus.

I think I am happy with result considering I was cramping up at mile 80.



Trek_5200 said:


> It's very respectable. Of course this is all relative. Half the entrants didn't show up or finish. With this many hills I would think 7 hours is a good showing. The important thing is are you happy with the result?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

inspectormorse said:


> did they break down the number of people that started and didn't finish? I see that 4000 registered, but results show denominator being at 2000 plus.
> 
> I think I am happy with result considering I was cramping up at mile 80.


I was at 7:00 flat last year. Started slow and came on strong. This year did 6:19 and really happy with it, especially with the 3 mile detour the one cop gave a couple of us. But I do not think 7 is bad, especially considering unlike most rides they count stops in that. You want to enjoy the ride too. 

Oh and I was starting to cramp around 80 too.


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

Haha nice. That shaved a couple of minutes off the time. Must have been detour because of crash or heavy traffic. 

Yeah you are right. I enjoyed the time plus I didn't want to go all in with the high speed descents. I am recovering from a crash 2 weeks ago with bruised ribs and all. 

I just wish I knew they timed the aid stations. I spend way too much time. 

I am happy I got through in one piece. I just had one chain slippage which occurred at around similar time as cramping. 



NJBiker72 said:


> I was at 7:00 flat last year. Started slow and came on strong. This year did 6:19 and really happy with it, especially with the 3 mile detour the one cop gave a couple of us. But I do not think 7 is bad, especially considering unlike most rides they count stops in that. You want to enjoy the ride too.
> 
> Oh and I was starting to cramp around 80 too.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Finished with 7:05. I am happy seeing how much time we wasted at the aid stations. One of our guys cramped right after bear mt. and we lost 10 minutes getting him back for aid. Glad I did not go all out before Bear because the hard part was after Bear. 24:47 Was my time up Bear. No clue if that is good or bad. We did pick up the pace after mile 68 aid station. Agree about finishing in one piece. Never been with so many cyclist before.

Edit: Thought I was at 7:13 chronotrack has me at 7:05 Woo Hoo


----------

